# Pots and pans??



## wattsy280 (Jul 1, 2012)

Hi there

This is probably a stupid question but here goes....

Do I need/ should I use pots and pans specifically designed for a motorhome/ caravan??

Will any 'regular' domestic pans do and can anyone recommend anything? We use Le Creuset at home and won't be wanting the weight of those in the van!!

Thanks


----------



## Makzine (Jul 1, 2012)

Asda's finest at £5 a set will do then it doesn't matter if you dent them :dance::dance::dance:


----------



## tugga (Jul 1, 2012)

We have 2 non stick Meyer saucepans in our van, a small one and a medium one.  We also have a skillet.  I have managed to make good quality meals using just
these pans plus the BBQ.

I would buy something that suits you and of quality you are happy with.  None of ours have ever got dented, used them in the caravan before getting the motorhome.

Cheryl


----------



## Teffy (Jul 1, 2012)

Depends how much cooking you intend to do, I suppose.  I think I'm entitled to a bit of a break when we go in the van so I do very little.  We have a small saucepan and a frying pan that live in the van and that's it!


----------



## Randonneur (Jul 1, 2012)

We use a cheap set of pans that we found at the back of a cupboard!

Don't forget, whatever pans you use they will have to fit the space you want to store them in.


----------



## lotusanne (Jul 1, 2012)

Personally...  i like to have good quality things in my van, like proper mugs, not plastic ones, good pans that are good to cook with and easy to clean, sharp knives etc.  I do love to cook and so i keep a set of everything I might need in the van, even including a coffe perculator.  It is sensible to have things that are light weight and not too fragile though. I see it as money well spent cos i love my van and my time in it


----------



## Sparks (Jul 1, 2012)

Post Deleted


----------



## Tony Lee (Jul 2, 2012)

Our motorhomes are collectively our full-time home so perhaps the requirements are different to the occasional weekender. 
Corelle crockery is very tough although it is breakable, and we have a basic set of decent flat-based cookware (because the diesel cooktop is ceran) and normal cutlery - and all are little heavier than melamine and other picnic ware and aren't really as breakable as you think. 

Just driven across the middle of Australia on roads most members of this forum couldn't even imagine 
 (you can see from the tracks that even the camels hate those bloody corrugations) and all of our gear is still in the same condition as it was when we left home 8 weeks ago.

The only thing we try not to carry is glass so we try to buy condiments in plastic squeeze bottles/containers and our water/wine glasses are very clear, very tough and quite elegant "plastic"


----------



## jennyp19 (Jul 2, 2012)

The double skillets are a great piece of kit.  They are really good for heating things like pizza, pies, pasties etc, using the double pan one on top of the other, as they stay crisp.  Plus lovely for revitalising bread buns, & baguettes.  Plus of course they are good for doing complete meals.


----------



## Bigpeetee (Jul 2, 2012)

We've used the same set of Tesco's "Not quite the cheapest, but nearly" range for over 10 years and I love to cook. They are non stick and work well.

Hate melamine cups so we use bone china mugs, not broken one yet, but they are well protected in the cupboard. We use expensive polycarbonate glasses as they are closest to glass, but they do scratch and discolour, as they look worse empty, you have to keep refilling them!!

Also have a ranger of plastic bowls jugs etc Aldi/Lidl ones, they work.

we bought a new hand mixer for home as the old one was making funny noises, so we put it in the van, 3 yrs later, it's still going and makes great batter, scones, cake etc, struggles on dough, but we've lost the dough hooks!!.

If I can cook it at home, most times I can do the same away, can't let standards drop!!

Others on here use the chippy, cafe or just eat cereal so don't need pans!!!


----------



## wattsy280 (Jul 2, 2012)

I quite like cooking and have some half-decent knives so think I will get a fairly nice set of pans. The aim is to cook most of the time we are in the van so I think something non-stick would be best all round. 

Will have to look out for a double skillet. Have just got a nice set of plates and bowls which are similar to melamine but made from bamboo!! 

Think I'll measure the cupboards and the hob then see what size I can use etc.

Thanks for all your feedback!


----------



## Viktor (Jul 3, 2012)

It depends on what time you want to spend cooking....I bought some waterless cookware...and unless I'm staying put somewhere for a few days....erm... I don't use it....instead I tend to stick on the Jenny and use the microwave and air fryer and get it done in 15 minutes or so.


----------



## kimbowbill (Jul 3, 2012)

Tony Lee said:


> Our motorhomes are collectively our full-time home so perhaps the requirements are different to the occasional weekender.
> Corelle crockery is very tough although it is breakable, and we have a basic set of decent flat-based cookware (because the diesel cooktop is ceran) and normal cutlery - and all are little heavier than melamine and other picnic ware and aren't really as breakable as you think.
> 
> Just driven across the middle of Australia on roads most members of this forum couldn't even imagine View attachment 6337 (you can see from the tracks that even the camels hate those bloody corrugations) and all of our gear is still in the same condition as it was when we left home 8 weeks ago.
> ...



I guess you've never drove through Sheffield then:dance:


----------



## kimbowbill (Jul 3, 2012)

I have the really thin base pans, they heat up much quicker, saves gas and time.


----------



## alanval (Jul 3, 2012)

We have a large and a small Skillet would`nt be without them,I only have one other semi large and a small pan I take with me.I cook all the time in the van also bake cakes in the skillets.I prefer china mugs for coffee and do have a couple of nice wine glasses I take .I use the polystyrene sleeves  that you get on the fruit in the supermarkets to protect them when on the move, also use the fruit sleeves on my bottles.My favourite gadget is my Pineapple cutter ..its a 
fantastic bit of kit..


.Contact us | Double Skillet - Great food everytime

.http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Brand-New...Cutter-Slicer-/130722301618?pt=UK_Kitchen_Acc


----------



## donkey too (Jul 3, 2012)

I have a very small pressure cooker but never use it now I am a lone traveller. But if you are a family a three litre one saves a lot of gas and they are very cheap to buy. can also double as an ordinary saucepan of coarse.


----------



## Wind Dancer (Jul 3, 2012)

Cheap light weight pots for me work a treat.  However I would advise on getting a decent frying pan.  I got a cheap supermarket one and had to bin it as it burnt the middle and didn't cook the outer!  :egg: :hammer:

.........And when you camp with the Southern Frosties, you need a hearty brekkie!  :tongue:


----------



## theteapackets (Jul 3, 2012)

Bigpeetee said:


> We use expensive polycarbonate glasses as they are closest to glass, but they do scratch and discolour



I bought some tough cheap glass tumblers and keep them in the box with dividers that the glasses came in with the top third cut off.  It works a treat - G&T in real glass and they don't jangle as you drive along (unless it's the ice chinking as you drive over a bump)


----------



## Robmac (Jul 3, 2012)

We bought a small good quality wok as a general use pan, it's good for Soups, boiling Veg and can still do a full fry up


----------



## oldish hippy (Jul 3, 2012)

small saucepan small frying pan enamel dish well shallow dish cooked in that before and use as a plate to save on washing up  and plastic bowl as wel size eight same size as my shoes so i can wash my foot in it well it only big enough for one at a time that is my bare essentials use glass plates and bowls a nd the remanets of cutlery drawer when i bought new cutlerlry


----------



## cedas (Jul 3, 2012)

I've heard the double skillet it well worth having (Double Skillet - Great food everytime ) and may invest in one some day - but I guess it depends how long you are away for and how big your van is - or how much storage space you ahve. 

  I tend to cook at home and freeze stew type stuff- keep it in van fridge then just have to defrost, reheat and do potatoes/pasta/rice and veg.  This works fine for me for up five/six days.

I always have some specialist "boil in bag" stuff for emergencies but can usually find fresh stuff to buy before I need to use it -- then months later use it at home before it goes out of date.:lol-053:

I still have a tent camper mentality - where weight is everything - so use simple plastic plates and cups (and my wine tastes fine in those too!!). I use camping pans with folding handles and good quality non stick camping frying pan - also folding handles


----------



## cmcardle75 (Jul 3, 2012)

wattsy280 said:


> Hi there
> 
> This is probably a stupid question but here goes....
> 
> ...



We are the same. Le Creuset at home. We use standard aluminium non-stick pans in the motorhome. The camping ones are too small and very hard to clean. We also have two frying pans as it is the only time we actually do fried breakfasts.


----------



## Holasuki (Jul 3, 2012)

Hello Wattsy.

Defo think you should invest in some decent cookware - if you're a foodie like us.
Stainless steel big pan + steamer for spuds/rice/pasta + veg, 
deep sided non-stick frying pan for breakfasts etc,

I love enamel ware of all types because you can use them as lids, plates, bowls etc.
You can stick them back on the heat when your food gets cold and let's face it , it always does when eating al fresco in this country!

I use porceline mugs at home but my tea always tastes better from an enamel mug when camping (easy to reheat on the stove / bbq / campfire too).

Good knife and sharpener essential.

oh ye, and bottle opener!

Cheers!

Suki.


----------



## DRoader (Jul 4, 2012)

Get yourself a cheap steamer pan set until you make your mind up. You've got a pan that will act as a frying pan, boiling pan and whatever else. Plus you get a secure lid and a steamer that doubles as a collander. Multi-purpose for little money :cool1:


----------



## REC (Jul 4, 2012)

We are new to campervans but have applied our knowledge of what we needed in the tiny caravan then the barn (when it was being made habitable). We have a wok (will multiskill as a frying pan, boiling and very easy to clean) and a med saucepan and lid. Bone china cups (I am fussy), nice kettle and a teapot. Lovely plastic wine  glasses (unbreakable unless you sit on them....they dont like that!) Just a couple of scraper/fishslice utensils, and proper cutlery. Also have a large and a small sharp knife..although OH likes to use his leatherman so small knife has not had much use!


----------



## Lee (Jul 5, 2012)

Sparks said:


> I use Outwell pans:
> Outwell Camping Cookware Review
> (only because I don't use them often and they take up little space in a smaller van




we have been using a very old set of camping billies but they are aluminium and very dented.  Today we bought the outwell large set for £35 in Blacks sale in Exeter.  we debated whether to get the medium set at £25 but opted for the 3 pans in the end.  a quick check on amazone & ebay and i think we got them at a good price.

as far as pots go we have proper mugs but melamine plates etc left over from our camping days.  we have bought a set of cutlery from Ikea.


----------



## wattsy280 (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks everyone

In the end we decided on a nice quality Tefal frypan and two Tescos own saucepans, which was a forced buy due to needing to cook pasta and sauce for the kids in the van!!
They have been very good so far and have lids, the non stick seems reasonable and together they were less than £20. Can't complain at that!!


----------

